# I Have a Confession



## LawrenceU (Jan 14, 2009)

I love cornbread.

There it is out. I was sitting here thinking about the day old cornbread that I had in a glass of buttermilk this morning for breakfast. I'm fairly certain that manna is cornbread, and that food that the ravens carried to Elijah-cornbread, the loaves in the lad's dinner bucket-had to be cornbread.

Now, not just any cornbread mind you. Some of what has been called cornbread today is not really cornbread. It has more flour than cornmeal. It has sugar in it. (A bit of sugar is okay, but not enough to make it sweet.) I especially like hot water cornbread. Mmmmm. . . 

I'm thinking of doing a paper on the roll of cornbread in the development of Western Culture.


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 14, 2009)

Me too, but please add a big slab of real butter.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 14, 2009)

I pour ham and beans over mine. My mouth is watering as I type. WOO HOO!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 14, 2009)

> Me too, but please add a big slab of real butter.



Oh, yeah. And then pour on some sorghum.


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 14, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> > Me too, but please add a big slab of real butter.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah. And then pour on some sorghum.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 14, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I love cornbread.
> 
> There it is out. I was sitting here thinking about the day old cornbread that I had in a glass of buttermilk this morning for breakfast. I'm fairly certain that manna is cornbread, and that food that the ravens carried to Elijah-cornbread, the loaves in the lad's dinner bucket-had to be cornbread.
> 
> Now, not just any cornbread mind you. Some of what has been called cornbread today is not really cornbread. It has more flour than cornmeal. It has sugar in it. (A bit of sugar is okay, but not enough to make it sweet.) I especially like hot water cornbread. Mmmmm. . .



 Cornbread and milk...my stomach is growling, and I have 3 hours of class left after this break!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 14, 2009)

We had that Monday night Randy. Wish you could have been here. My father-in-law is from Indiana and Teresa was born there so that is a regular offering on our menu. We had her Dad over. We put the beans and ham over the corn bread and then nearly drown it in maple syrup and sometimes some chopped raw onions.

My eight year old daughter could eat corn bread at every meal. Her special birthday meal begins with corn bread and she really doesn't care what goes with it.

Now I'm hungry too.



PuritanCovenanter said:


> I pour ham and beans over mine. My mouth is watering as I type. WOO HOO!



-----Added 1/14/2009 at 03:17:59 EST-----

What about cornmeal mush Lawrence? My wife likes to cook the mush up real thick and then slice it and grill it and serve with maple syrup.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 14, 2009)

nicnap said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I love cornbread.
> ...




Cornbread and sweetmilk in a tall iced tea glass eaten properly with a spoon.

The iced tea glass must be one of those old green glass ones with the little circles in it.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 14, 2009)

What's with you people and talking about delicious food when I am so hungry?
You are so cruel.



I want a cookie.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 14, 2009)

Corn bread with sweet milk  Sacrilege!! Where's the rope?

Yeah, I like fried mush as well. But, I put Tabasco on mine.

Another favourite is cornbread in my chili. Mine ends up looking more like chili in my cornbread.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 14, 2009)

The first time I made cornbread from scratch, I learned that what my stepdad fixed was NOT cornbread. My husband also prefers my from-scratch compared to the "boxed".


----------



## Theognome (Jan 14, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I love cornbread.
> 
> There it is out. I was sitting here thinking about the day old cornbread that I had in a glass of buttermilk this morning for breakfast. I'm fairly certain that manna is cornbread, and that food that the ravens carried to Elijah-cornbread, the loaves in the lad's dinner bucket-had to be cornbread.
> 
> ...




You are in error.

The Israelites, while in the wilderness, ate cheesecake, not cornbread. Also, not only did Elijah receive cheesecake in his time of need, but when angels ministered to Christ after His temptation, they gave Him cheesecake. Please make the appropriate correction in you margins.

Theognome


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 14, 2009)

Theognome said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I love cornbread.
> ...


----------



## Whitefield (Jan 14, 2009)

OK .. cornbread + ham + beans for main course
then cheesecake for dessert!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll take it!


----------



## Seb (Jan 14, 2009)

I miss *real cornbread* in *real buttermilk*. 

I remember, growing up, my Dad and I had special long spoons to eat it with.


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 14, 2009)

We in Canada are discriminated against.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 14, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I love cornbread.
> 
> There it is out. I was sitting here thinking about the day old cornbread that I had in a glass of buttermilk this morning for breakfast. I'm fairly certain that manna is cornbread, and that food that the ravens carried to Elijah-cornbread, the loaves in the lad's dinner bucket-had to be cornbread.
> 
> ...



I will still call you a brother


----------



## Tripel (Jan 14, 2009)

What is this talk of cornbread in buttermilk??? I've never heard such craziness. Do you seriously pour a glass of buttermilk and drop in a piece of cornbread?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 14, 2009)

BertMulder said:


> We in Canada are discriminated against.



We're willing to share our cornbread 




What is really good...make it with creamed corn


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 14, 2009)

I like mine toasted, lightly buttered with a drizzle of honey. Or if my wife isn't around to yell at me, put it in an iron skillet with butter, brown both sides (like grilled cheese) and then the honey. Two eggs over and some corned beef hash also make a nice combo.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 14, 2009)

Tripel said:


> What is this talk of cornbread in buttermilk??? I've never heard such craziness. Do you seriously pour a glass of buttermilk and drop in a piece of cornbread?



Oh, yes. Crumble the cornbread, really chunks not crumbs, into a tall glass and then fill the glass with buttermilk. Enjoy

Probably my favourite cornbread is crackling cornbread. Mix cracklings into the batter and bake as usual. Out of this world good. Not good on the cholesterol front, but hey, one ought to be able to enjoy life.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 14, 2009)

Everyone loves my wifes cornbread. I just found out her secret ingredient to keeping it moist. She puts a half package of French Vanilla pudding into the batter. Don't tell anyone. (If you don't like it slightly sweet, then you won't like it with pudding.)


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 14, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> BertMulder said:
> 
> 
> > We in Canada are discriminated against.
> ...




Thanks

Gonna ship me some?


----------



## Theognome (Jan 14, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Everyone loves my wifes cornbread. I just found out her secret ingredient to keeping it moist. She puts a half package of French Vanilla pudding into the batter. Don't tell anyone. (If you don't like it slightly sweet, then you won't like it with pudding.)




Oooooooooh! I'm _Telling!_


Theognome


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 14, 2009)

Cornbread with canned peaches for dessert. Yum!


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jan 14, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I love cornbread.



Best baked in a cast iron skillet for nice thick crust.

I eat it with a spoon from a glass with milk as a bed time snack.

Pinto beans, corn bread, fried potatoes, onion, sour kraut and butter milk is the traditional meal of Southern Appalachia.

Fed cornbread to a friend visiting from London and he had no appreciation for it. 

Uncivilized barbarians!

I like Scotch; why don’t the Brits appreciate cornbread?

-----Added 1/14/2009 at 06:44:39 EST-----

White or yellow?


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 14, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I love cornbread.
> ...



Scotch? you actually drink that rotgut??

Besides, think that a TRUE Brit would more appreciate gin or perhaps rum...


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 14, 2009)

Finished off a pan of cornbread the other night while telling my wife a story my dad told me about cornbread. He said each afternoon when they would come home from school they would have a snack of cornbread and milk then head out to work in the field. Those were the good old days.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 14, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> What about cornmeal mush Lawrence? My wife likes to cook the mush up real thick and then slice it and grill it and serve with maple syrup.



Made in pork broth, sliced, fried on a skillet, buttered with a maple syrup sorghum mixture. Ummm ummm good.


----------



## reformed trucker (Jan 14, 2009)

Cornbread is a meal in itself. I press slices of jalapeno peppers into the batter before baking. Eat it fresh out of the oven with lots of real butter to melt over the top. Follow that with some sweet corn cake for dessert, all rinsed down with a big glass of ice-cold 
milk. Yum!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 15, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I love cornbread.
> ...



Absolutely bake it in cast iron. It is best if you put you bacon grease in the skillet and the put it in the oven while you are mixing the batter. Get it good and hot and then pour in the batter. You get a good crunchy crust. Mmmm.

Yellow corn meal!


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jan 15, 2009)

BertMulder said:


> Scotch? you actually drink that rotgut??
> 
> Besides, think that a TRUE Brit would more appreciate gin or perhaps rum...



"Brits" incude the Welsh, Scots, and Irish. The Gaelic invented distilling. The Scots drink Scotch, and some pretty good ale.

Scots Gaelic calls whisky _uisge beatha_, "water of life."


----------

